# Garden Update!!



## Rubberback

Its been a slow process. But I checked my irrigation system and it looks like it will make another year. 
Almost finished adding all the compost. Then I'll just need to till and row it up.
Garden is 32' x 50'. 
I was looking at my dewberry vine and there is a ton of blooms. Just hoping for no more freezes. I added a few thorn less blackberry's a year or 2 back and they should produce this year.
With all the cold hours we had this winter I'm hoping for a peach crop.


----------



## Meadowlark

I think you will like those thorn less blackberries....I sure do. What kind did you plant? 

I'm also hoping for a good fruit year....lots of blooms on the peach, plum and of course pear trees here. A couple of new grape plants are already putting out leaves. 

Will probably fall into the 30's here tonight. Potatoes are pushing through, new beets are up and old beets really taking off. Tomato plants bursting at the seems to get in the ground...and I'm chomping at the bit to get more stuff planted.


----------



## Rubberback

Meadowlark said:


> I think you will like those thorn less blackberries....I sure do. What kind did you plant?
> 
> I'm also hoping for a good fruit year....lots of blooms on the peach, plum and of course pear trees here. A couple of new grape plants are already putting out leaves.
> 
> Will probably fall into the 30's here tonight. Potatoes are pushing through, new beets are up and old beets really taking off. Tomato plants bursting at the seems to get in the ground...and I'm chomping at the bit to get more stuff planted.


Rub it in. I can take it. LOL! I can't remember the name of the backberries. 
I got some more work on prepping the garden. But its still to early here. Your pretty much directly east of me, so our weather seems to always be close.
I'm not really a big tater man, but onions are another story. O'well I had to deal with that dang infection. They told me they were gonna cut my toe off.
I was woa hold on lets try and heal it first. I stayed on top of it for 6 months and still have my toe. I need that bugger to get around with.


----------



## Lunkerman

Good job keeping the toe R/B, I'd have done the same. I hate doctors. 

I looked at those thornless blackberries pretty hard but passed on them. I just don't have a fenced in area to put anything else. Between the chickens and deer no way I'd even eat one planted out in the open. Already have one apple and two peach trees that need planting and protection, only so much an old man can do by himself. 

Both my garden areas are doing well and I saved a big enough spot for the tomatoes and pepper plants I have growing in my make shift greenhouse. I did loose some onions to the freeze and the ones I bought at the local hardware store to replace them all died too. I guess they were to old and dried out. 

Looking forward to seeing the hummers showing up soon. Spring is a wonderful time of year.


----------



## Meadowlark

I saw 39 deg last night here....cloud cover kept it from a light frost. I gotta plant something, weather be dammed. 

The birds do love the thornless blackberries...but I just have a few extra plants for both the birds and us. The stores now sell these little containers of berries which are nice...but just can't beat the taste of fresh vine ripened berries. Best way to eat them is "grazing" style...pick and eat.


----------



## Paul Marx

I might have to plant rice . If I get rain this week end it will be 8 week ends in a row .


----------



## Rubberback

Meadowlark said:


> I saw 39 deg last night here....cloud cover kept it from a light frost. I gotta plant something, weather be dammed.
> 
> The birds do love the thornless blackberries...but I just have a few extra plants for both the birds and us. The stores now sell these little containers of berries which are nice...but just can't beat the taste of fresh vine ripened berries. Best way to eat them is "grazing" style...pick and eat.


I'm kinda glad that my dewberry vines have thorns. It keeps my chickens from eating them all.
They get the ones on the bottom and I get the most of the rest except the ones the other birds get. 
But I've said this all along. A word from my grandpa.You have to plant enough for everyone. My berry vine is around 60' long. I get about 12 to 15 gallons a year. Depending on the weather of course. But it does come with putting up with the thorns. But its always great to have something that grows natural in your area. 
Dewberry's are not that hard to maintain. I never water them and after I pick the vine clean I just use my weed eater to trim them back from that point on.
I did put some lady bug fertlizer on them the other day. 
By far my favorite berry. I enjoy the slightly bitter taste. That's just me.


----------



## Meadowlark

I recall your pictures of your "briar patch" RB...and it is a real beauty to behold...a treasure. 

Its funny how dewberries or Mayberries as we called them taste a little different than the blackberries. 

It's all good.


----------



## Sugars Pop

Lark ,
I agree, after looking at the extended forecast I'm going to plant a few things this weekend and see what happens. Cucumbers, squash maybe eggplant, bush beans.
Cheeze a pack of seeds in only $1.59 so what the heck. 
**** shoot so there is a 50% chance nothing will die prematurely.


----------



## Rubberback

Nights are to cool up here to plant.


----------



## Meadowlark

Sugars Pop said:


> Lark ,
> I agree, after looking at the extended forecast I'm going to plant a few things this weekend and see what happens. Cucumbers, squash maybe eggplant, bush beans.
> Cheeze a pack of seeds in only $1.59 so what the heck.
> **** shoot so there is a 50% chance nothing will die prematurely.


Me too SP. In fact, I planted first corn crop today along with some lima beans. Corn is pretty hardy until those needle like shoots begin to branch and then they can be vulnerable to a frost but that is at least three or four weeks away.

I'll soon start setting out some tomato plants.


----------



## 1528mac

Rubberback said:


> Nights are to cool up here to plant.


Wow, and I just planted a few 'maters north of y'all. May have to get my wagon out and stuff'em in the garage ifin it gets too cool here!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks

OH!.... OH Yeah..... I love that GREEN plant ****. Thanks 1528mac.

Lookin good.... watch the forecasts..... kept the wagon on call!


----------



## Rubberback

1528mac said:


> Wow, and I just planted a few 'maters north of y'all. May have to get my wagon out and stuff'em in the garage ifin it gets too cool here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


Good job! I'm gonna hold off till the nights are at least 50 plus. They just don't grow much.
Plus, the seeds don't germinate and I just keep wasting seeds. 
Another few weeks I'll plant. 
Unless, I see trouble in the forecast. Like Lark said. It can snow in April. 
Gonna play it by ear.


----------



## 1528mac

Was busy yesterday but went out this morning and was greeted by my early girls and better boys!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback

1528mac said:


> Was busy yesterday but went out this morning and was greeted by my early girls and better boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


That's a welcome sight. Got my maters all caged. They were growing good till these cool nights returned. 
I'm gonna try the Heat masters. So in about another week I'll plant 4 more heat masters..


----------



## 1528mac

Got down to 43Â° this morning...forcast for 35Â° Saturday morning, may have to get the tarp and heater out for the maters. Cold weather go away.... gas $2.35/gal, 68Â°now!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback

1528mac said:


> Got down to 43Â° this morning...forcast for 35Â° Saturday morning, may have to get the tarp and heater out for the maters. Cold weather go away.... gas $2.35/gal, 68Â°now!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


I don't see that here. Lowest this week at 47. I know one thing the Pecan Trees are coming out!
I'd look at how long will it be 35? I don't think it will get that cold.


----------



## Lunkerman

It's been berry picking time the last few days. Even made some strawberry shortcake for tonight's desert.


----------



## Meadowlark

There's just something about home grown berries...can't beat 'em. Those look wonderful!


----------



## 1528mac

Moving my 'meters in the garage. Not going to change the cold tonight into the morning.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## 1528mac

Playing in the middle...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## jm423

Don't think it will get cold enough here to bother anything that's up. Want to plant some (more) peas but not gonna stir the ground with this dry norther coming. (IMO, 40% rain chance = dry norther unless you are doing hay). Didn't get to put a windshield around my maters today, hope it doesn't beat them to a frazzle.


----------



## Rubberback

1528mac said:


> Playing in the middle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


I don't blame ya! 30's are scary for shore! Still not seeing it get out of the 40's here. Sure hope there right. 
My maters are just starting to take off. Toes and fingers crossed.


----------



## 1528mac

See that 83Â° in the upper left of that screen pic? Notice the time upper right, well 12 hrs later...this am, it was 35Â°, almost a 50Â° swing. Only thought that happened in Butte, Montana!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback

LOL! As they say in Texas if you don't like the weather here just wait a few minutes!


----------



## Rubberback

They were right. Only in the 40's last night. Thanks to good cloud cover. Quick warm up coming.


----------



## Meadowlark

I'm glad we had clouds here...might have seen a light frost otherwise. 

Still haven't planted any okra or peas here...ground just too cool. 

Great onion/potato growing weather and corn and beans doing fine. 

Started harvesting winter carrots and will pull and process winter beets this next week. 

Probably plant peas and okra in a couple of weeks yet..


----------



## Wado

*Sunshine*

The corn I planted the third is poking through in places. Come on sunshine I need it.:cloud:


----------



## jm423

No temperature problems here but the wind hammered my maters and thinned some peaches and plums for me. I plan to plant beets and carrots this coming week, peas and okra the next, weather permitting. Moon sign is right for those times-if you're a believer.


----------



## Rubberback

I planted everything except 4 mater plants. I couldn't find heatmaster so I got Creole. Anyone have any luck with those?


----------



## Meadowlark

I've heard about creole. For some reason, couldn't find any heatmasters myself and went with another variety I've heard several recommend for heat tolerance: Mountain fresh.

https://www.growjoy.com/store/pc/Heat-Loving-Tomatoes-c1267.htm

Kind of skeptical with that name but others like it for our heat. I planted 3 of these for my August/September tomatoes. Will see what happens.


----------



## Rubberback

It says the creole maters are from lousyana and are big and sweet. Their temps are similar to us. So will see! I took your advice and left a spot for them that gets some shade in the morning. Figure I'll plant them tomorrow. 
Glad we dodged a bullet on the cold weather. I would be screwed other wise. I think that is the end of old man winter. Sure hope so!


----------



## 1528mac

Hope it's gone for this season, gonna put my plants back out this afternoon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## 1528mac

1528mac said:


> Hope it's gone for this season, gonna put my plants back out this afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## 1528mac

One more quick cooley coming Sunday morning. Forcast 38Â°, so this time they'll have to tuff it out... no more moving.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark

Watch it close 1528mac. You can get a frost at those temps. 

It would be a shame to get this far and get frosted.


----------



## Rubberback

Not suppose to get in the 30's here. But I agree with Lark. Tender mater plants don't like cold weather.


----------



## Sugars Pop

Rubberback, you better check the forecast again. The low for Sunday is 37 and Monday is 39 just right up the road a few miles from you at the lake.


----------



## 1528mac

Dang....now y'all have me worried. Maybe I need to break out a tarp and tent it with a light bulb.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugars Pop

Cover is probably not a bad choice, but do not think you will need the bulbs.
My gardens are to big to cover, the North wind will be blowing about 25MPH right across the cove so the wind chill last weekend and this weekend is a concern. I am going to the lease this weekend so all we can do it hope for the best and see how it looks next Thursday.


----------



## Rubberback

SP I looked again and no 30's showing up here! I'll keep looking.


----------



## 1528mac

Mine just got updated again, now it's 41Â°. I'll see what it's updated to on fri/sat again.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Wado

*Update*

There shouldn't be any worries down here, I hope. It's growing. And so is the grass. Cultivating only makes it thicker and roundup is out of the question. I finished planting seeds yesterday and I have some Contender Beans almost up in six rows at the back end. Got blackeye's, squash, okra, cucumbers, Sugar Bay melons and some radishes waiting on a little rain, no floods please.


----------



## 1528mac

Had to reach way back and bring this one back. Big weather alert this morning and we're headed out camping later this afternoon. This is my first 'mater for the season. Not going to pick it yet, I'll do that when we get back Sunday evening....if it's still there??. So in the infamous words of Darrell Waltrip, boogity..boogity..boogity, let's go gardening boys!









Sharing is Caring!


----------

